# NiteCore D20 Comparison Review



## UnknownVT (Oct 4, 2008)

Once again hot off the press through the very kind courtesy 4sevens (http://4sevens.com) is this NiteCore D20 Smart PD 2x AA flashlight based on the Cree XR-E Q5.

Size:






Head:





Tail:




the D20 has the pocket clip - which attaches via screws and a backing plate to the holes for keyring/lanyard at the tail - although it seems that this clip might also be used on the the other Smart PD lights D10 and EX10 - I think the holes are set at different distances that the clip may not fit without some "surgery". The Piston is also held in the body via a retaining end-ring - so that unlike the earlier Smart PD lights the piston cannot just be pushed out (haven't tried it - but probably unscrewing the retaining end-ring may be able to dismantle the light....).

How well does the light perform?

It's rated at 180lumens on Max...... 
using recently charged NiMH (Kodak Pre-Charged)

vs. Fenix L2D-Q5 also on NiMH







it's close but the the D20 has it. WoW! in comparison this sample of the Fenix L2D-Q5 seems very blue/violet.

vs. Fenix L2D-RB100 also on NiMH







again close - again I think the D20 just has it. However the Rebel RB100 just has much nicer beam and tint to my eyes......

vs. NiteCore D10 (Q5) on 3.7V Li-Ion rechargeable 14500







about the same level of brightness - 
the D10 on 3.7V Li-Ion 14500 acquits itself quite well....

vs. NiteCore EX10 (Q5) on 3.7V Li-Ion rechargeable RCR123







the D20 is slightly brighter than the EX10 even on 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion RCR123 - both the beam and tint of the D20 are very slightly nicer too - but one probably won't see this in any real practical usage.....

Another great addition to the NiteCore Smart PD line - I would have thought a piston for a longer 2x AA body may have posed some difficulties - but this execution is almost flawless. The feel to the piston is good - the head is much bigger - which may hint at perhaps better throw - can't say for sure though, haven't had a chance to compare outdoors yet.

Anyone who wants a 2x AA light/form-factor should consider this light.

*Index to follow up parts* -

Comparison with stock 2AA MiniMag (+ color removed images) in Post #*9*

Clip removal and incompatibility with D10 & EX10 - Post #*13*

Ad-hoc (subjective) throw comparison - Post #*19*

Photo of D20 disassembled, showing component parts - Post #*24*


----------



## John Frederick (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting the beam shots. I appreciate the effort.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Oct 4, 2008)

Isn't Nitecore replacing the Q5s with OSRAM GDPs now?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 4, 2008)

Great comparison shots.

Can you take a pic of the back of the light without the clip on?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 4, 2008)

Guy's Dropper said:


> Isn't Nitecore replacing the Q5s with OSRAM GDPs now?



They're testing, the D10 and the EX10 were Nightcore's test products with the GDP according to 4sevens. So we may see one at a later date. 

Thanks for the comparison shots.


----------



## Roland (Oct 4, 2008)

Really superb comparisons :goodjob:

I am curious about the throw compared to the other lights.


----------



## loadedoperator (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## hairydogs (Oct 5, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> They're testing, the D10 and the EX10 were Nightcore's test products with the GDP according to 4sevens. So we may see one at a later date.
> 
> Thanks for the comparison shots.



both cree and osram heads are sold in hong kong - exactly the same price

i would be interested to know whether the d20 use osram or cree led.


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 5, 2008)

Not that there is any doubt - but just for grins, I compared the NiteCore D20 (Q5) with the 2AA MiniMag pictured....

vs. stock 2AA MiniMag also on NiMH







obviously the MiniMag is greatly outclassed by the D20 - but in mitigation the MiniMag can be focussed to a pretty tight spot - which gives it throw beyond the expectations for a 2AA light.

Sometimes color can get in the way of comparison - so I removed the color by desaturation leaving only luminance information -


----------



## jupello (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the beamshots :thumbsup:


----------



## Inliner (Oct 5, 2008)

UnknownVT said:


> although it seems that this clip might also be used on the the other Smart PD lights D10 and EX10 - I think the holes are set at different distances that the clip may not fit without some "surgery".


 

I'm really curious about this. The lack of a clip has been keeping me away from a D10


----------



## Burgess (Oct 6, 2008)

To UnknownVT --


Thank you for your time and effort in this fine review !


:thumbsup:
_


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 6, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Can you take a pic of the back of the light without the clip on?


 










The screws have Torx T-6 heads - with the clip removed I can confirm that the clip will not easily fit either the D10 or the EX10.

I was wrong the holes will fit the D10 or EX10 (the holes in the tail are large enough to give tolerance to fit) - but the backing plate is curved differently (the D20 has a larger diameter at the tail) - so will not fit into the tail. 

I suppose one could try to bend/re-curve the plate but then it would not easily fit back on the D20 - so I would say that the clip - as-is - is not (easily) interchangeable with the D10 or EX10.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for beamshots Vincent!
I expected a smaller hotspot from the DX10 but I do like the beam. It also looks huge next to the L2D!


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 6, 2008)

Many thx for the nice review...:twothumbs


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks a lot UnknownVT! This may be the first light I buy in a long time.


----------



## Stromberg (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you for the review. You mentioned that the piston can't be removed, or at least not without removing the retaining ring first. Can you confirm this? I wonder how the piston can be lubed if it can't be removed from the light.


----------



## etc (Oct 6, 2008)

Awesome, I want that lite.

Seems brighter than Fenix L2D Q5?


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 6, 2008)

etc said:


> Seems brighter than Fenix L2D Q5?


 
Indoors around the house - they look about the same (and just to note the Fenix L2D-Q5 does not look blue/violet - if anything it may be more "pink").

However last night I also took the NiteCore D20 outside along with some other lights to do an ad-hoc (unscientific/subjective) throw comparison.

Of all the lights it was the 99cent plastic flashlight I threw the furthest.... 

Oh, that's not what you guys mean by throw?

Seriously.....

The other lights I compared were NiteCore D10 (Li-Ion 14500); EX10 (Li-Ion RCR123); Fenix L2D - Q5 and RB100 (also on NiMH).

I used tree tops at an estimated distance of about 140 feet - the lights all were about the same for throw - I could see about as well with all the lights - _except one_ - which took me by surprise - the Fenix L2D-Q5 did not look quite as bright at that distance....... the L2D-RB100 was as bright, if anything I thought I might have seen marginally better than the D20 (and I do mean _marginal_ - or it could just be my wishful imagination - that is how _UN_certain I am).

Anyway that was my subjective look at throw.....

mutter-mumble..... now I have to trek to go get that 99cent plastic flashlight back. :nana:


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for _another _fine review V. And I enjoyed the humor. 

I received _my_ D20 today. Feels a bit heavy after being used to an L2D but, I__ love it!


----------



## Federal LG (Oct 6, 2008)

UnknownVT said:


> Of all the lights it was the 99cent plastic flashlight I threw the furthest....
> 
> Oh, that's not what you guys mean by throw?





Great comparison VT, as always. Thanks for posting it!

I don´t know If I should buy a D20 or the new Fenix LD20.

I´m curious about the new reflector of this new Fenix model (LD20), in comparison with the D20... and for me, strobe mode is a "must have".

But I´m still thinking... and waiting for a review of the LD20.

D20 looks awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Federal LG (Oct 6, 2008)

*In time:
*
In your pics it looks like that the D20 has a bigger and deeper reflector than the Fenix L2D. Is it correct ?

What do you say about the both reflectors ?

Thanks in advance...

Regards. :wave:


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 6, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> looks like that the D20 has a bigger and deeper reflector than the Fenix L2D. Is it correct ?


 
Yes, the head of NiteCore D20 is wider than the Fenixes and D10, EX10, and the reflector does look deeper.

However I would have thought that would give the D20 better throw - but it did not seem to (please see Post #*19*).

I think the D20 might be slightly defocussed to minimize the notorious Cree dark halo - which I do not see - but the beam has faint bands/rings of shades/brightness(?) - so that could account for it not throwing any better than the D10, EX10 (both on 3.7V Li-Ion) or the Fenix L2D-RB100 - although it seems that it may have out-thrown my one sample of the L2D-Q5 (which I cannot explain as the L2D-Q5 appears about as bright as the RB100 version....)


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 6, 2008)

Stromberg said:


> You mentioned that the piston can't be removed, or at least not without removing the retaining ring first. Can you confirm this? I wonder how the piston can be lubed if it can't be removed from the light.


 
Theoretically piston should be removable, since it was assembled, and does move inside the assembly.







remove the clip - then unscrew the retaining tail-ring with C-clip or needle-nose pliers or any pointy-thing (hi-tech description  )- then the piston pushes out the back through the tail - there was a fair amount of light grease on the O-ring part of the piston - which I had to wipe off to take the photo - I would think this is close to lifetime lubricated without much need, if any, regular lubrication maintenance - but that's just IMHO.

I know being flashaholics we just like to fiddle, even if it may be to no particular purpose..... 



Lite_me said:


> Feels a bit heavy after being used to an L2D


 
A pic is not really necessary, but since it's up - for a 2AA light the piston is substantial (ie: long) therefore contributes a significant amount to the weight/heft of the light.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 6, 2008)

Still doesn't weigh as much as a TK20.

With NiMH 2700 Sanyos in each, the D20 weighs 5.95 oz, and the TK20 weighs 8.00 oz.


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 7, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> Still doesn't weigh as much as a TK20.
> 
> With NiMH 2700 Sanyos in each, the D20 weighs 5.95 oz, and the TK20 weighs 8.00 oz.


That makes me feel better. 

And just as a note here, my sample of the D20 out throws my D10 on a 14500 by a substantial margin. It's not even close. And my D10 is even brighter and more throwy than my EX10 on RCR123's.


----------



## Stromberg (Oct 7, 2008)

UnknownVT said:


> remove the clip...
> 
> I know being flashaholics we just like to fiddle, even if it may be to no particular purpose.....



Thank you for the info


----------



## roymail (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd like to see a comparison with the NiteCore D20 vs. EagleTac P10A2.

From the one review I've seen and read, the P10A2 is a thrower.


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 8, 2008)

can you do the comparison with 14500 cell with a AA dummy in that D20?
Just a suggestion - not to ruined the D20 if possible.


----------



## RocketTomato (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the great review!:twothumbs

A couple of questions:

How does the new lockout function work?

Does the end of the piston unscrew from the rest of the piston? From one of 4sevens pictures, it seems like the piston consists of two parts.


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 10, 2008)

RocketTomato said:


> How does the new lockout function work?
> Does the end of the piston unscrew from the rest of the piston? From one of 4sevens pictures, it seems like the piston consists of two parts.


 
As far as I can tell the lockout works by unscrewing the head far out enough so that a full depression of the piston button no longer will turn the light on.

This is different from the previous D10 and EX10 which have pistons that can be pushed out of the front - this means no matter how far the heads are unscrewed - the lights can still be turned on at least in momentary mode.

The new design which has an end stop for the piston - means this no longer happens when the head is unscrewed enough.

As to whether the piston is a single unit or two parts - I didn't even notice, therefore didn't try to see if it came apart - so I don't know.
(although it kind of makes sense to be in two parts - for installation of the spring in the much longer 2x AA tube/piston.)


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Oct 10, 2008)

Regarding pocket clip.
Talked to NiteCore yesterday, and they told me that the same clip, possibly modified, will be shipped with the EX10 and D10 soon. Furthermore, the clip assembly will be available for separate purchase, so previously bought EX10's and D10's can be equipped with a clip. Great news I think! :twothumbs


----------



## Federal LG (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, VT... which one has more throw ? Fenix LD20 or Nitecore D20 ?

I mean... do you think the new LD20 reflector change anything ?

Thanks in advance...

LG


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2008)

Got mine today. It looks good. There is one issue though: the clip

On the foto's it looks here it looks as if the clip touches the body. Mine has a gap of 2-3 mm between the end of the clip and the body. Consequence is that it does not clip securely to anything but slides off.

Do I have a bad clip or is this normal?


----------



## Thujone (Oct 16, 2008)

I would flip the clip so it hangs off the end and bend it an appropriate amount.


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 16, 2008)

Roland said:


> Got mine today. It looks good. There is one issue though: the clip
> 
> On the foto's it looks here it looks as if the clip touches the body. *Mine has a gap of 2-3 mm between the end of the clip and the body.* Consequence is that it does not clip securely to anything but slides off.
> 
> Do I have a bad clip or is this normal?


Yes, mine has that gap also. I haven't field tested it yet but for my use I don't think it will be a problem. The light hangs so deep into a pocket, (I would carry it in the front) and is quit hefty that I can't see it falling out. I guess it could though when sitting, but with my tight jeans it should stay put.

I too thought about bending it like Thujone suggest but haven't gone there yet.

Other than some of the issues with the clip, this is a well made light. There is noticeable attention to detail and fit & finish is excellent. It exudes quality. And it was ready to go right outta the box (as it should be). The improved UI has worked flawlessly and is a pleasure to use. It's brighter than my D/EX10s on Li-Ions & with a nicer beam. 
NiteCore (and 4sevens) should be proud of this one.


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2008)

Other than the clip, I like the light. It is a bit heavy, probably because the extra metal tube/piston construction for the batteries but it functions nice.

I clipped the light on my jacket pocket and it almost slipped off. I am however hesitant to bend it myself. Fearing that once you bend it you have to do it more often and then it breaks.


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 16, 2008)

Roland said:


> Other than the clip, I like the light. It is a bit heavy, probably because the extra metal tube/piston construction for the batteries but it functions nice.
> 
> I clipped the light on my jacket pocket and it almost slipped off. I am however hesitant to bend it myself. Fearing that once you bend it you have to do it more often and then it breaks.


If the clip ever breaks we'll send you a another one


----------

